# Does store bought juice need to be steeped?



## Nico_gti (27/7/16)

Hi All, 

was wondering if you should steep store bought e-juice or is it good to go from the time you buy it?
I got myself a bottle of Debbie Does Doughnuts and used it straight away and had great flavor so I was just a bit curious about other juices.

Thanks.


----------



## Stosta (27/7/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> was wondering if you should steep store bought e-juice or is it good to go from the time you buy it?
> I got myself a bottle of Debbie Does Doughnuts and used it straight away and had great flavor so I was just a bit curious about other juices.
> ...


It all depends on how long it took to leave the store.

A juice maker might be able to make a juice and get it to the vendor the next day, then you walk in and buy it, but it's now only 3 days old. But maybe it has been on the shelf for a while and has therefore had plenty of time to steep.

In short, yes, it is possible that a store-bought juice needs more steeping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## PsiSan (27/7/16)

Mostly not most vendors pre-steep them, but I have bought once or twice where the juice clearly needed more steeping time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modulas (27/7/16)

I'd imagine that some store bought juice might even be _past_ its prime by the time we buy it.
Especially juices at places like tobacco shops in shopping malls. Who knows how many months that R300 bottle of imported juice sat on the shelf before you bought it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (27/7/16)

Modulas said:


> I'd imagine that some store bought juice might even be _past_ its prime by the time we buy it.
> Especially juices at places like tobacco shops in shopping malls. Who knows how many months that R300 bottle of imported juice sat on the shelf before you bought it?


Possible but not likely. In my experience a juice can take a lot before you really start to notice a degrade

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (27/7/16)

Our juice is steeped for a minimum of 4 weeks before it is released to the vendor or the public. I've heard people complain in the past about juice being dark. Dependant on the juice but usually fresh juice is quite light in appearance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

I have moved this thread to "who has stock" so vendors can discuss their juices if they choose to

@Nico_gti , in my experience most juices I have bought have been good to vape immediately

However some vendors mix up special requests (eg when requesting higher mg). Also, Vapour Mountain has for a long time been mixing upon ordering. In these cases, I find i need to let the juice sit for a week or two first to get the best flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nico_gti (28/7/16)

Thanks everyone.
Been having this 'debate' with friends over the last few days.
Hopefully some of the vendors or manufacturers will be able to shed some light on this.


----------

